# Jonty Evans ....



## Rowreach (3 June 2018)

.... is stable in hospital after his fall at Tatts today.  Art is not injured.

Wishing him a speedy recovery, it did not look nice.


----------



## Supertrooper (3 June 2018)

Very sad to hear this news. Thoughts are with him and his family xx


----------



## shortstuff99 (3 June 2018)

He's not had much luck recently with Art has he? Wishing him all the best for his recovery.


----------



## scats (3 June 2018)

What happened?  Hope he is ok.


----------



## Rowreach (3 June 2018)

Horse left a leg at the second part of the water and Jonty hit the ground face first


----------



## MuddyMonster (3 June 2018)

He's not having much luck at the  moment with Art! Wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## only_me (3 June 2018)

Poor Jonty  

I did think it must have been a bad fall for HSI to post an update. Hes not having much luck!
Hope hes ok and its just a precaution.


----------



## claracanter (3 June 2018)

From the live feed it looked like he was knocked out. Hope he is ok. The update doesn't really give any information though so we will just have to wait and cross our fingers


----------



## dominobrown (3 June 2018)

It wasnt a particulary bad fall, it was the way he fell. Most of the impact was on his head. 
The horse was absolutely fine. It was just really unlucky as you could fall like that a thousand times and be unhurt.


----------



## only_me (3 June 2018)

Tatts have said he&#8217;s been moved to a different hospital. 
According to local eventers here it seems that he&#8217;s in a coma. Whether that&#8217;s induced or as a result  of injury it hasn&#8217;t been said. Fingers crossed for a good recovery


----------



## sasquatch (3 June 2018)

only_me said:



			Tatts have said he&#8217;s been moved to a different hospital. 
According to local eventers here it seems that he&#8217;s in a coma. Whether that&#8217;s induced or as a result  of injury it hasn&#8217;t been said. Fingers crossed for a good recovery  

Click to expand...

oh no! fingers crossed for Jonty


----------



## claracanter (4 June 2018)

only_me said:



			Tatts have said hes been moved to a different hospital. 
According to local eventers here it seems that hes in a coma. Whether thats induced or as a result  of injury it hasnt been said. Fingers crossed for a good recovery  

Click to expand...

Oh no, poor Jonty. Everything crossed for him.


----------



## druid (4 June 2018)

He's been transfered to Beaumont who are the "Major trauma" specialist unit which isn't exactly uplifting as an update


----------



## Sheep (4 June 2018)

H&H reporting that he is in neuro intensive care.
Fingers crossed for a quick & uncomplicated recovery. It sounds like he is in the best possible hands.


----------



## Velcrobum (4 June 2018)

It is standard treatment with many head injuries to induce coma deliberately and instigate treatment as a precaution rather than a necessity. Likewise transfer to a neuro unit is not unusual. William Fox-Pitt was in an induced coma for 7-10 days if I remember correctly and he recovered and returned to top flight competition.


----------



## Sheep (4 June 2018)

Velcrobum said:



			It is standard treatment with many head injuries to induce coma deliberately and instigate treatment as a precaution rather than a necessity. Likewise transfer to a neuro unit is not unusual. William Fox-Pitt was in an induced coma for 7-10 days if I remember correctly and he recovered and returned to top flight competition.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. My brother suffered quite a serious head injury & skull fracture last year, and was in a neuro ward for 2 weeks.
He has recovered without many long-term issues, although it took a bit of time. As you say, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Bernster (4 June 2018)

Gosh, really hope he's ok and wishing him a speedy recovery.

On the point about not having much luck, he's had two falls this year (not good by any means), but his other two runs out they won.  Hopefully not something he'd want to continue (i.e. either fall off or win) but still, some great results when it does go his way.


----------



## buzyizzy (4 June 2018)

Sounds as tho it could be a long way back if he fell face first.   Terrible shame and a timely reminder it could happen to any of us!


----------



## gunnergundog (4 June 2018)

buzyizzy said:



			Sounds as tho it could be a long way back if he fell face first.   Terrible shame and a timely reminder it could happen to any of us!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed!  And therefore but for the grace of god go all of us.

WFP was two before Jonty and his horse made exactly the same mistake as Art: got his off fore around the flag of the brush skinny.  WFP came off but fortunately for him had a softer landing and walked away. Two virtually identical falls; two very different outcomes. Sobering.


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 June 2018)

Everything crossed for a positive outcome for Jonty. When he fell I was gutted he lost his chance to get on the podium! Now I just hope and pray he recovers. Puts things in perspective.


----------



## Cragrat (4 June 2018)

gunnergundog said:



			WFP was two before Jonty and his horse made exactly the same mistake as Art: got his off fore around the flag of the brush skinny.   (
		
Click to expand...

So were these falls caused by the fence design?  I haven't seen the fence- was there something about it that resulted in two experienced horses catching their off fore on the flag?


----------



## Mule (5 June 2018)

Fingers crossed for Jonty. I work with people who have  brain injuries and those that needed neurosurgery/ more serious cases have all gone to Beaumont hospital's neuro ICU. Luckily Tattersalls is quite near it. He will at least get the best possible care.

When the acute injury is treated successfully, the rehab services available nowadays mean people can recover enormously from very serious injuries. It takes time and different therapies at different stages of the recovery process. The treatments are constantly improving. It's really encouraging to see the improvements people make. So fingers crossed for the best possible recovery for Jonty.


----------



## gunnergundog (5 June 2018)

Cragrat said:



			So were these falls caused by the fence design?  I haven't seen the fence- was there something about it that resulted in two experienced horses catching their off fore on the flag?
		
Click to expand...

It was an offset brush skinny in water after a jump into the water.  Nothing wrong with the design of the fences per se; just add in over-jumping into water/the drag of the water/pecking and then losing your optimal line to a skinny that an honest/experienced horse will do his utmost to jump rather than duck out and you get a jump where the horse gets tangled with the flag.  There was very little if any margin for error.
Having said that many jumped it well and smoothly.  May have a look at the stats for that fence later on if I get a mo.


----------



## Rowreach (5 June 2018)

gunnergundog said:



			It was an offset brush skinny in water after a jump into the water.  Nothing wrong with the design of the fences per se; just add in over-jumping into water/the drag of the water/pecking and then losing your optimal line to a skinny that an honest/experienced horse will do his utmost to jump rather than duck out and you get a jump where the horse gets tangled with the flag.  There was very little if any margin for error.
Having said that many jumped it well and smoothly.  May have a look at the stats for that fence later on if I get a mo.
		
Click to expand...

Yes exactly, it was a decent 3* combination with a turn in the water to the skinny after a big hanging log/drop in, which was after another turn from a pallisade, so it asked plenty of questions but lots of horses jumped it well.


----------



## gunnergundog (5 June 2018)

Eight were eliminated on the XC; of these five eliminations involved incidents at fence 19b (the skinny brush in the water): unseated rider, horse falls and refusals.

There were another five who completed the XC with jumping faults and of these two were at fence 19b (missed flag). 

Nineteen jumped round the entire course clear (albeit with time faults).

So just under 22% of the XC starters had some sort of issue with this fence.


----------



## claracanter (5 June 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			Everything crossed for a positive outcome for Jonty. When he fell I was gutted he lost his chance to get on the podium! Now I just hope and pray he recovers. Puts things in perspective.

Click to expand...

I'm with you AE. He got pitched forward after the jump into the water and then didn't get his line right to 19b. I thought 'oh what a shame ' when he went out the side door. However he landed on the front of his head and then lay all strewn out like he was out cold. They even showed a replay as it didn't look that dramatic a fall. I've been thinking of him ever since it happened and really hoping for a positive outcome.


----------



## Fanatical (5 June 2018)

Emily Gilruth had a horrible fall at Badminton last year and landed face first. She also had a serious head injury but has recovered well and is back riding and competing. Which gives hope. 
I have Jonty in my thoughts a lot - and all those around him, from his family to his team on the yard.


----------



## mle22 (5 June 2018)

I was there and thought this was a very tough and punishing fence, as were the water fence questions for the one star class. One of the problems was that if a horse left a leg, the fall happened onto the very hard ground at the edge of the water. I love watching eventing but sometimes fences make me feel as if we are just asking too much of horses (and riders). I hope Jonty will make a full recovery - I cant get him out of my head. All good wishes to him and his family


----------



## ester (5 June 2018)

It seems a shame that the flags can cause/contribute to such mishaps when the line is not quite 100% but the horse still tries.


----------



## Rowreach (5 June 2018)

mle22 said:



			I was there and thought this was a very tough and punishing fence, as were the water fence questions for the one star class. One of the problems was that if a horse left a leg, the fall happened onto the very hard ground at the edge of the water. I love watching eventing but sometimes fences make me feel as if we are just asking too much of horses (and riders). I hope Jonty will make a full recovery - I can&#8217;t get him out of my head. All good wishes to him and his family
		
Click to expand...

What did you think of the sunken road?


----------



## mle22 (5 June 2018)

I thought it was tough too but seemed to ride better than it looked.


----------



## Rowreach (5 June 2018)

I saw quite a few through it and most of them were lucky to stay upright.


----------



## mle22 (5 June 2018)

I only watched it from a distance so just saw them go in and then emerge - watching some horses in all the classes made me feel quite uncomfortable!


----------



## Ambers Echo (7 June 2018)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/jonty-evans-fall-stable-in-hospital-tattersalls-655307

Why on earth do people think that a) it is acceptable to pester the hospital in this way and b) a hospital would ever give  out information on a patient anyway.

 I can't imagine whhat the family are going through.


----------



## caladria (7 June 2018)

People don't think, is what it is! "one phone call, what harm could it do?" problem is, 100 phone calls a day clogging up the lines when other people want to see how their actual relatives are, or local doctors need to speak to specialists about cases.

My heart goes out to his family, especially his two kids. Here's hoping that official channels bring good news soon. x


----------



## milliepops (7 June 2018)

it's not just the volume though is it, it's the fact that it's none of our business  I'm so angry on their behalf about the intrusion.

I'm really hoping that we will soon hear that he's on the mend and will be returning home and am keeping everything crossed that will be the case soon, it must be awful for them all.  but it's absolutely no bodies business except his family, patient confidentiality & all that (not to mention everyone is entitled to a bit of old fashioned privacy when their life is turned upside down).


----------



## Elbie (7 June 2018)

milliepops said:



			it's not just the volume though is it, it's the fact that it's none of our business  I'm so angry on their behalf about the intrusion.

I'm really hoping that we will soon hear that he's on the mend and will be returning home and am keeping everything crossed that will be the case soon, it must be awful for them all.  but it's absolutely no bodies business except his family, patient confidentiality & all that (not to mention everyone is entitled to a bit of old fashioned privacy when their life is turned upside down).
		
Click to expand...

This! Just made me think who ARE these people calling the hospital?!


----------



## Goldenstar (7 June 2018)

Elbie said:



			This! Just made me think who ARE these people calling the hospital?!
		
Click to expand...

I just can&#8217;t imagine it&#8217;s just completely inappropriate.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (7 June 2018)

I dont think its appropriate for anyone to call a hospital or pester staff or family. However in Jontys case particularly hes invited his fans to be part of his journey including funding the purchase of his horse so Im not absolutely convinced its none of their business. A simple update occasionally would stop most of the inappropriate intrusion.


----------



## only_me (7 June 2018)

Sussexbythesea said:



			I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s appropriate for anyone to call a hospital or pester staff or family. However in Jonty&#8217;s case particularly he&#8217;s invited his fans to be part of his journey including funding the purchase of his horse so I&#8217;m not absolutely convinced it&#8217;s none of their business. A simple update occasionally would stop most of the inappropriate intrusion.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect it&#8217;s mainly press calling. How did H&H find out about the calls?


----------



## Sheep (7 June 2018)

Sussexbythesea said:



			I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s appropriate for anyone to call a hospital or pester staff or family. However in Jonty&#8217;s case particularly he&#8217;s invited his fans to be part of his journey including funding the purchase of his horse so I&#8217;m not absolutely convinced it&#8217;s none of their business. A simple update occasionally would stop most of the inappropriate intrusion.
		
Click to expand...

It is absolutely none of their business. Nobody has the right to demand sensitive information, regarding someone who potentially could have a life-changing injury, regardless of their association with them. I am sure the family will update when they feel the time is right - at the moment, they have more important things to worry about. Of course, it doesn't mean we don't have the right to be concerned about Jonty - and I would like to think that anyone who has contacted the hospital has done so, with their heart in the right place.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (7 June 2018)

Sheep said:



			It is absolutely none of their business. Nobody has the right to demand sensitive information, regarding someone who potentially could have a life-changing injury, regardless of their association with them. I am sure the family will update when they feel the time is right - at the moment, they have more important things to worry about. Of course, it doesn't mean we don't have the right to be concerned about Jonty - and I would like to think that anyone who has contacted the hospital has done so, with their heart in the right place.
		
Click to expand...

I didnt say anyone should demand sensitive information - did you read what I said? Its wholly inappropriate. 

However people are interested for genuinely concerned reasons. It doesnt have to be the family that does a statement, the hospital as it now has done can do it with as little or as much information as the family want to give. It just shuts people up and avoids speculation.


----------



## milliepops (7 June 2018)

Sussexbythesea said:



			I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s appropriate for anyone to call a hospital or pester staff or family. However in Jonty&#8217;s case particularly he&#8217;s invited his fans to be part of his journey including funding the purchase of his horse so I&#8217;m not absolutely convinced it&#8217;s none of their business. A simple update occasionally would stop most of the inappropriate intrusion.
		
Click to expand...

most of us who contributed are part of the FB group set up after the crowdfunding though, and there are the same generic updates posted there from Jonty's team  as HHO and EI are publicising. There's a lot of support on the group too as you'd expect


----------



## Annagain (7 June 2018)

only_me said:



			I suspect its mainly press calling. How did H&H find out about the calls?
		
Click to expand...

The hospital has issued a plea to people to stop calling.


----------



## caladria (7 June 2018)

only_me said:



			I suspect its mainly press calling. How did H&H find out about the calls?
		
Click to expand...

Potentially press...they've definitely been known to behave abominably with very public figures (like pretending to be priests to get access to Michael Schumacher iirc) However, the hospital have issued a formal plea, and Eventing Ireland, Horse Sport Ireland and Tattersalls 3DE are all involved as a barrier between public/press and family, so I imagine H&H know about the calls because EI shot the H&H's eventing department an email with an official statement on, no nefarious means necessary!

As far as daily updates go, I would imagine that whatever's happening there, it is a waiting game for everyone involved. It's probably safe to say that the news is, there is no news until we hear otherwise. WFP's family were similarly quiet until they started waking him up, and WFP's next-of-kin is a broadcaster who is used to the media. While it's true that Jonty has invited people in, unfortunately it's not him, it's his wife and kids that are the ones aware of what's going on right now. And I'm not entirely sure that a spouse can or should be held to the decisions of her husband if it's going to take her energy away from being with him and supporting their kids... family before fans!


----------



## Sheep (7 June 2018)

Sussexbythesea said:



			I didn&#8217;t say anyone should demand sensitive information - did you read what I said? It&#8217;s wholly inappropriate. 

However people are interested for genuinely concerned reasons. It doesn&#8217;t have to be the family that does a statement, the hospital as it now has done can do it with as little or as much information as the family want to give. It just shuts people up and avoids speculation.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry SBTS, tried to re-word it as a response to you rather than coming across as an argument - sneakily HHOing in work! 

As a general observation, I completely agree that the concern shown by fans is totally genuine. I suppose the issue with updating regularly (even if no change) is that it might set the expectation that we get an update daily, weekly, whatever - for any minute change. 
I guess with this kind of injury, the path to recovery isn't going to be linear, and I suppose the complexity of the injury could potentially mean that the hospital aren't in a position to update with anything 'firm'- his condition could be changing regularly.
In an ideal world, they could issue something to put our minds at rest - but this may not be possible right now.

As before, everything crossed for a quick recovery - having seen first hand how difficult the recovery can be from a 'mild' TBI (my brother was unfortunate enough to spend 2 weeks in neuro ward last year after tripping over his own feet, in the street), I know it can be tough.


----------



## Tiddlypom (7 June 2018)

No randomers should be phoning the hospital, that is totally out of order. After both WFP and Emily Gilruth's falls, IIRC there were understandably very few early public updates whilst they were both so ill and heavily sedated. These are very worrying times for Jonty's family.

In Emily's case, after a while Polly Stockton took on the job of posting FB updates about her recovery for anyone to read, with the full permission of Emily's family.


----------



## albeg (7 June 2018)

only_me said:



			I suspect its mainly press calling. How did H&H find out about the calls?
		
Click to expand...

It was in the Indo yesterday.


----------



## Abi90 (11 June 2018)

Update on Jonty:

https://www.horsesportireland.ie/jonty-evans-update/


----------



## Supertrooper (11 June 2018)

Just read the update. Was hoping for better news for them all xx


----------



## Snowfilly (11 June 2018)

That is a sobering update. Fingers crossed for him and all his loved ones.


----------



## stormox (11 June 2018)

At least they seem to be saying he WILL recover.


----------



## Rowreach (11 June 2018)

Snowfilly said:



			That is a sobering update. Fingers crossed for him and all his loved ones.
		
Click to expand...

It really is.  I was hoping for something more positive.  Thinking about them all and praying he gets better.


----------



## On the Hoof (11 June 2018)

A very guarded update - have everything crossed for him having a full recovery


----------



## Mule (11 June 2018)

Hopefully he'll come through it ok. His family must be so worried


----------



## Dizzydancer (11 June 2018)

Oh gosh what a sad update. I hope he goes onto make a full recovery but the update certainly sounds guarded and that he has a very long road ahead of him. Thoughts to his family also as they are the ones who will be feeling helpless. 
Head injuries are just so difficult to give predicted outcomes to


----------



## EventingMum (11 June 2018)

Not what I wanted to hear, it's going to be a long road ahead for him. All thoughts are with his family.


----------



## Goldenstar (11 June 2018)

Abi90 said:



			Update on Jonty:

https://www.horsesportireland.ie/jonty-evans-update/

Click to expand...

Its awful ,makes your blood runs cold .


----------



## {97702} (11 June 2018)

I felt the same as many others reading this update - I am holding onto the thought that WFP has made a good recovery, through what was clearly a very difficult and long recovery period for him and his family.  I hope so much that Jonty does the same.

It is, as many others have said, incredibly sobering - my YO has gone off to Luhmuhlen today, I cannot imagine how we would all feel if anything were to happen to her at that or any other event


----------



## popsdosh (11 June 2018)

Why is everybody so pessimistic about that statement they can only tell you what they know. Of course they are guarded as being over optimistic has a habit of coming back and biting you in the bum. They wont know for certain the true extent of damage until they bring him out of the induced coma, something that may not happen for day ,weeks or longer.
Jonty is a tough cookie who came through a possible career ending injury at I believe Upton house about 12 yrs ago and hopefully he will fight this with the same determination. Head injuries are very unpredictable in nature and only the lucky few get full function back . It just goes to show how a fairly innocuous fall can cause severe damage.


----------



## Amymay (11 June 2018)

He's not in an induced come, Popsdosh.


----------



## ycbm (11 June 2018)

He is no longer in an induced coma, PD.  That's the problem. He's 'no longer  under heavy sedation'

It's a very disappointing update, I have everything crossed for him.


----------



## conniegirl (11 June 2018)

Very sobering update! 
I cant help but feel there but dor the grace of god go we
Ive had so many falls that should have reaulted in nasty brain injuries yet an infinitely more competent rider gains a significant brain injury from a seemingly minor fall


----------



## only_me (11 June 2018)

popsdosh said:



			Why is everybody so pessimistic about that statement they can only tell you what they know. Of course they are guarded as being over optimistic has a habit of coming back and biting you in the bum. They wont know for certain the true extent of damage until they bring him out of the induced coma, something that may not happen for day ,weeks or longer.
Jonty is a tough cookie who came through a possible career ending injury at I believe Upton house about 12 yrs ago and hopefully he will fight this with the same determination. Head injuries are very unpredictable in nature and only the lucky few get full function back . It just goes to show how a fairly innocuous fall can cause severe damage.
		
Click to expand...

Because the message implies that he could wake up as is under sedation but has not yet woken up. Not unusual in a brain injury as it&#8217;s individualistic. They have not said he is still in an induced coma, sedated is different. They said he had a serious injury, which could range from bruising to a bleed but as with most brain injuries they require time. I&#8217;m sure he&#8217;ll recover in time but of course no one will ever know the full extent of injury on waking only from their imaging/tests so far which is why they estimate months recovery in statement.

I don&#8217;t think anyone is being pessimistic but more realistic. Sure look at Richard Hammond - he scored a 3 in his gcs (the Lowest possible) but is back to 99% with time.


----------



## buzyizzy (11 June 2018)

I think it's because it was the front of his brain that took the brunt of his fall. I would have thought helmets protected it tho.  
I am sure he will recover, it's going to take time but I am sure he will be back.


----------



## ycbm (11 June 2018)

buzyizzy said:



			I think it's because it was the front of his brain that took the brunt of his fall. I would have thought helmets protected it tho.  
I am sure he will recover, it's going to take time but I am sure he will be back.
		
Click to expand...

The problem is that if his fall stopped him dead, then his brain carried on until it hit the inside of his skull and there's a limit to the help a hat can be in that situation.


----------



## Mule (11 June 2018)

buzyizzy said:



			I think it's because it was the front of his brain that took the brunt of his fall. I would have thought helmets protected it tho.  
I am sure he will recover, it's going to take time but I am sure he will be back.
		
Click to expand...

Helmets do reduce the risk of skull fracture but brain damage also occurs when the brain is shaken within the skull. Helmets don't protect the brain from concussion.


----------



## claracanter (11 June 2018)

I was saddened to hear this update as I have been praying for something much more positive. I'm being very upbeat in the Facebook group but here, I can't pretend I'm not upset by the statement.I can't stop thinking about him and I don't even know him. It looked such an insignificant fall. Are there any medical people on here who know what a 'significant brain injury' is? I guess Richard Hammond and WFP's were too. I can't believe it, he's such an engaging and dedicated rider with his dreams set on WEG and making his partnership with Art the best it can be. I have everything crossed for him and all those close to him.


----------



## Dizzydancer (12 June 2018)

All brain injuries are significant in there own way. It is likely that as has been said he has shaken his brain- he could have a bleed or just bruising and swelling (they havnt stayed if operated but if a bleed they would have likely operated so I am assuming it is more the later option but obv we dont know everything)
I have rehabbed patients with significant brain injuries and some do great others not always. Equally I have seen many people who have had sedation removed but not awoken from coma (at this point it is no longer induced once sedation is turned off) for many days/weeks but have then awoken and gone on to make a
Good recovery. Only time will tell unfortunately and until then it really is just a waiting game


----------



## claracanter (12 June 2018)

Dizzydancer said:



			All brain injuries are significant in there own way. It is likely that as has been said he has shaken his brain- he could have a bleed or just bruising and swelling (they havnt stayed if operated but if a bleed they would have likely operated so I am assuming it is more the later option but obv we don&#8217;t know everything)
I have rehabbed patients with significant brain injuries and some do great others not always. Equally I have seen many people who have had sedation removed but not awoken from coma (at this point it is no longer induced once sedation is turned off) for many days/weeks but have then awoken and gone on to make a
Good recovery. Only time will tell unfortunately and until then it really is just a waiting game
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Dizzydancer. It must be agonising for all involved taking each day at a time. The rest of us just wait and hope and pray for a good outcome.


----------



## scats (12 June 2018)

Hopefully his body is keeping him asleep to heal itself and he will wake up when hes ready.  I really like Jonty, hes such a smiley chap.
At Kelsall last year there was a whopping huge fence right hidden down by the woods and the horse he was on must have cleared it by easily 3 foot.  It was in the air for ages.  There was only me and my friend down that way and as Jonty went over the fence the three of us exclaimed bl***y h*ll at exactly the same time and then Jonty rode off laughing his head off.  The grin never left his face.


----------



## Casey76 (12 June 2018)

A contrecoup injury, caused by sudden deceleration of the head but the brain continues to move inside the skull injures both the front of the brain, and the back of the brain, potentially including the cerebellum and brain stem.  This type of injury can also cause swelling all over as the brain tries to protect itself, as well as from fluid leaks from minor tears.

But, the brain is a marvelous organ, and can make some amazing recoveries.


----------



## Violet (12 June 2018)

Firstly I would like to give my support to Jonty and his family and friends and wishing for a good recovery from the TBI.
Having a husband who sustained a Traumatic Brain Injury some years ago I was told he was not expected to survive and if he did there were probably going to be with a severe disability. There were basal skull fractures, subarachnoid haemorrhage among some of his injuries and he ended up with 1/4 of his skull removed to relieve the pressure. He woke up slowly from his sedation and spent 3 1/2 months in hospital until I brought him home.
It has been a long journey with many ups and downs on the way but his determination and stubbornness has got him back to close to his normal self. He recalls more things than I can remember, has written a book about his professional life, there are some mobility issues and he is now taking part in the para section of his sport. The key thing is to never give up hope however poor the outlook might be. The brain is a fantastic organ which can be made to rewire connections. It hasn't been easy but we are still here.

I would also like to mention there are MIPS (Multi-Directional Impact Protection System) Brain Protection System riding helmets available although I don't know if they have been approved by the governing bodies in this country yet. They are becoming increasingly popular in the cycling world.

This is a link to the website from the creator of MIPS;
http://mipsprotection.com/technology/


----------



## ycbm (20 June 2018)

Jonty moved today to a high dependency unit in another hospital but still not regained consciousness. If I believed in God I'd be praying now. Everything crossed that he can recover from this.


----------



## Goldenstar (20 June 2018)

Horses are sometimes the devil.


----------



## EventingMum (20 June 2018)

I had really hoped he'd have wakened up by now, it must be awful for his family and his team.


----------



## Mule (20 June 2018)

High dependency is a step down from intensive care so he has stabilised. Things mightn't be too bad.


----------



## caladria (20 June 2018)

mule said:



			High dependency is a step down from intensive care so he has stabilised. Things mightn't be too bad.
		
Click to expand...

But not enough to get him over the water to Gloucestershire, which I'd guess is the aim eventually - it must be really hard for his family to have him in a different country and a long way from home. Still a long road ahead, but a step in the right direction at least.


----------



## ycbm (20 June 2018)

mule said:



			High dependency is a step down from intensive care so he has stabilised. Things mightn't be too bad.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately from what I've read, every day over 14 days in a coma makes it less and less likely he can recover without serious disability, and if he doesn't come out of it inside a month he's got very little chance. How desperate for his family      Why did it have to happen, but if it had to happen, why Jonty a universally admired rider, and why Art, after how he was bought, of all the horses in the world???


----------



## lifebythedrop (20 June 2018)

It definitely looks very serious now. Fingers crossed that he wakes up soon.


----------



## milliepops (20 June 2018)

So sad for all concerned.  He's in my thoughts daily, such a nice bloke


----------



## scats (20 June 2018)

This is just awful news.  I was wondering how things were going. 
Really hoping he can get through this, he doesnt deserve this.


----------



## Mrs B (20 June 2018)

Been thinking about him and had everything crossed ... 

Come on, the Gods of All Things Fair! Get your act together, he's one of life's good uns!


----------



## claracanter (20 June 2018)

ycbm said:



			.........Why did it have to happen, but if it had to happen, why Jonty a universally admired rider, and why Art, after how he was bought, of all the horses in the world???
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely ycbm, this is not meant to be his story. I keep asking myself why.


----------



## Dizzydancer (20 June 2018)

Such a sad update, I had hoped to see a positive update so gutted to see this. 
Fingers crossed he just needs time- plenty of people do wake up slowly and weeks after being in a coma so it is possible. Im pleased he is out of intensive care as they obviously are happy he wont deteriorate it will just be time dependant and patient dependent now on him waking up in his own time- Im really hoping he does wake up


----------



## Abi90 (11 July 2018)

Just seen on a H&H article that he is showing good signs of regaining consciousness successfully. 

Hopefully they can then fully assess the extent of his injury and map a recovery path


----------



## Sheep (11 July 2018)

I read the article but to be honest I didn't interpret it as being as positive as most others seem to have  poor, poor Jonty, just horrendous. Sincerely hope I'm wrong in my interpretation, everything crossed for him.


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 July 2018)

Sheep, I agree that it's a very guarded update. It's going to be a long haul. 

'Horse Sport Ireland has today (11 July) released an update on his condition.

Jonty remains in a very serious but stable condition and has recently shown some early signs of progress in regaining consciousness, said the statement.

However, he remains very seriously ill having suffered a significant brain injury in his fall and any recovery will take an indefinite period of time.'

https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/jonty-evans-brain-injury-early-signs-progress-658861


----------



## ycbm (11 July 2018)

Sheep said:



			I read the article but to be honest I didn't interpret it as being as positive as most others seem to have  poor, poor Jonty, just horrendous. Sincerely hope I'm wrong in my interpretation, everything crossed for him.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I've read that it's very unlikely that anyone who has been in a coma ( that wasn't medically induced)  for as long a he has will ever recover more than partial functionality. Such a sad, sad, outcome of the fairytale of Art's purchase. I feel so sorry for his family.


----------



## Sheep (11 July 2018)

ycbm said:



			Sadly I've read that it's very unlikely that anyone who has been in a coma ( that wasn't medically induced)  for as long a he has will ever recover more than partial functionality. Such a sad, sad, outcome of the fairytale of Art's purchase. I feel so sorry for his family.
		
Click to expand...

It's just awful, and it shows how a seemingly "minor" incident can have such life changing consequences.
The wording of the statement is very telling I think, sadly, but of course it won't stop us all from hoping that he can defy the odds and recover.


----------



## Snowfilly (11 July 2018)

That update is awfully sad. Of course, any progress is good news but it reads as though they're not holding out hope for a full recovery. Dreadfully sad all around; Art was meant to be his dream come true and it shouldn't have ended like this.

And his poor family.


----------



## milliepops (11 July 2018)

Yes it's not the positive update we'd all been hoping for. But I'm still keeping everything crossed that he turns the corner soon.  Desperate times..come on Jonty... there's a huge number of people willing you on


----------



## Denbob (12 July 2018)

Update on the Eventing Ireland website - 
"The family has requested that rather than send flowers or cards, donations to the David Foster Injured Riders Fund would be welcomed."

www.davidfosterinjuredridersfund.ie/ 

Everything crossed for him and all his family <3


----------



## claracanter (12 July 2018)

https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/jonty-evans-brain-injury-early-signs-progress-658861

At last some positive news for his family,friends and followers


----------



## Tiddlypom (12 July 2018)

claracanter, this is the update that the last few posts have been discussing. It's not very encouraging, the H&H headline is misleading.


----------



## rosiesowner (12 July 2018)

It's just so sad. Of course I wouldn't wish this on anybody but why Jonty when he's such a nice bloke and his dream of Art had come true. Not a positive update in the way people seem to think it is. Not the best worded headline to be fair; I agree with you there tiddlypom


----------



## EventingMum (12 July 2018)

I had heard that things weren't good from a family friend but you can't help but hope for a miraculous recovery especially for someone who had captured hearts with his bid to keep Art. It must be horrendous for his family, friends and staff and I truly hope they don't feel under any pressure from his supporters to release more news than they are comfortable with. I hope his sponsors and other supporters are enabling his yard and staff to keep functioning until the family have time, energy and information to make any decisions they feel necessary.


----------



## claracanter (12 July 2018)

Why is this update not good news. I have no experience of head injuries but over on Facebook people are seeing the update as hugely positive


----------



## VRIN (12 July 2018)

Because the likelihood is he will not recover to be the person that he was prior to this injury


----------



## Mkw (15 July 2018)

Claracanter - in terms of more long term survival, sure signs of waking up is great news. But the way the updates have been worded so far, it sounds as though the injuries to his brain has been more than a little serious and having been in a coma for quite a while the likelihood is, that he will have to relearn even basic skills... that is, if it turns out the damage is not too great for him to do that.

I've worked a short while as a carer for people with brain injuries typically from car accidents etc. Long term coma is never a good sign, though some do recover reasonably well. And the updates so far have been worded really careful and I don't read them as hugely optimistic.
Hoping for the best though, he seems like a really nice person.


----------



## Bojingles (16 July 2018)

ycbm said:



			Unfortunately from what I've read, every day over 14 days in a coma makes it less and less likely he can recover without serious disability, and if he doesn't come out of it inside a month he's got very little chance. How desperate for his family      Why did it have to happen, but if it had to happen, why Jonty a universally admired rider, and why Art, after how he was bought, of all the horses in the world???
		
Click to expand...

And where did you read that? Give me half an hour and I'll come up with at least half a dozen papers (scientific rather than than the Daily Mail) to contradict or at least offer an alternative prognosis to that. I hope as we all do that he makes a decent recovery and I'm at sure that the last thing he and his family and friends need is the sort of half-researched but robustly-stated crap you have a tendency to spout at times like these. We all wish Jonty the best of course and could do without your doom-mongering. We would also, I would like to think, have the same sympathy and hope for anyone who wasn't gifted with Jonty's universal admiration.


----------



## ycbm (16 July 2018)

You're upset about Jonty, but was there really any need for the personal attack?

'I have read' is hardly 'robustly stated'. It means 'I have read' and it was on medical sites, not from the Daily Mail. 

What seems illogical to you about what I have written? It doesn't mean recovery is impossible, it just means that every day he spends in a coma makes it less likely.

And in fact what at least one other person said too, but you didn't attack them, why?


Here's one of many sources of information for you:

https://www.braininjury.com/coma-brain-injury.shtml

and it says:

Absence of eye opening in the first thirty days after injury is indicative of a poor prognosis. 

90% of brain injured patients who are vegetative for one month or longer will fail to improve to a state better than severe disability.


I prefer to look uncomfortable truths in the face. If Jonty ever rides Art again it will be a compete miracle.


----------



## ycbm (16 July 2018)

...


----------



## stormox (16 July 2018)

[/QUOTE]


I prefer to look uncomfortable truths in the face. If Jonty ever rides Art again it will be a compete miracle.[/QUOTE]

Maybe. But lets hope for miracles. If any of Jontys people read your  prognosis it would be upsetting. Lets keep things positive I am sure its what Jonty would want. He is such an optimistic person himself.


----------



## Rowreach (16 July 2018)

Oh please, can we at least keep this thread about Jonty updates or good wishes for his family and for his recovery.


----------



## Mule (16 July 2018)

I prefer to look uncomfortable truths in the face. If Jonty ever rides Art again it will be a compete miracle.[/QUOTE]

Maybe. But lets hope for miracles. If any of Jontys people read your  prognosis it would be upsetting. Lets keep things positive I am sure its what Jonty would want. He is such an optimistic person himself.[/QUOTE]

That's the thing. We don't know who's reading this thread. Personally speaking, I know someone who was in a coma for 5 months. It is a long recovery process, but he is constantly improving. (I work for a charity that supports people with acquired brain injuries). The progress people make is astounding. Based on the recovery of the people I work with, I think anything is possible. A person's physical fitness at the time of the injury is also very important for recovery. Someone like Jonty is obviously extremely fit.


----------



## gunnergundog (16 July 2018)

I prefer to look uncomfortable truths in the face. If Jonty ever rides Art again it will be a compete miracle.[/QUOTE]

Maybe. But lets hope for miracles. If any of Jontys people read your  prognosis it would be upsetting. Lets keep things positive I am sure its what Jonty would want. He is such an optimistic person himself.[/QUOTE]

Precisely. Please to remember his two children - things like this come up on a straightforward Google search.  Perhaps those that like to look uncomfortable truths in the face could do so if they have to in the (relative) privacy of the Club House?  PLEASE. And THANK YOU (in anticipation) of your understanding.    Smiley face to indicate (YCBM and anyone else) that this is not a personal attack but a request to display a bit of humanity towards the kids and wider family who find themselves in this horrible situation.

It might be an idea if anyone knows how to get this thread moved to the Club House anyway??  Anyone able to help??


----------



## Rowreach (16 July 2018)

I don't think it is necessary to move it so long as a bit of compassion can be shown and maybe any speculation could be avoided.


----------



## ycbm (16 July 2018)

Does anyone really think that anything on this thread is news to Jonty or his family?


----------



## ihatework (16 July 2018)

ycbm said:



			Does anyone really think that anything on this thread is news to Jonty or his family?
		
Click to expand...

Can you not, for once in your life, just back off quietly? You are probably not wrong, but sometimes things don&#8217;t need to be said.


----------



## stormox (16 July 2018)

ycbm said:



			Does anyone really think that anything on this thread is news to Jonty or his family?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not. But do they really want to see in print what maybe a private fear? Keep it positive ycbm I am sure its what Jonty himself would want.


----------



## albeg (20 July 2018)

From HSI on Facebook




			Press release issued on behalf of Jontys Family

We are pleased to report that over the past 10 days Jonty's condition has continued to slowly improve. Jonty has now regained consciousness and is beginning to interact positively with the medical team and his family.
Jonty is having physiotherapy and rehabilitation sessions, which will continue for the foreseeable future as he regains strength and his head injury continues to improve. Due to the need for Jonty to remain in a quiet and calm environment for a significant period of time, and to continue his recovery as privately as possible, the medical team have advised the family to keep visitors strictly to a minimum.

The family deeply appreciate all the actions, support and kind words that Jonty has received over the past weeks from the Eventing Community - they have found this a great source of strength.

If you wish to make a donation, the familys chosen charity is the David Foster Injured Riders Fund http://www.davidfosterinjuredridersfund.ie/

Jontys family thank everybody for their kind thoughts, continued support and best wishes.

Please respect the hospital request that no calls regarding an update should be made directly to the Connolly Hospital. It is not expected that a further update will be provided during the next few weeks, unless there is a significant change in Jontys condition.

Ends
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Asha (20 July 2018)

Fabulous news , thanks for sharing


----------



## ycbm (20 July 2018)

Brilliant news.

And Art is now near me being kept fit by a local event rider Andrew Downes. Let's hope we see Jonty back on board next year.


----------



## TPO (20 July 2018)

Fantastic news!


----------



## conniegirl (20 July 2018)

ycbm said:



			Brilliant news.

And Art is now near me being kept fit by a local event rider Andrew Downes. Let's hope we see Jonty back on board next year.
		
Click to expand...

Yes its brilliant news but next year may be somewhat ambitious, i'd say the year after at the earliest most likely!


----------



## scats (20 July 2018)

This is such brilliant news!


----------



## Rowreach (20 July 2018)

So happy to get in and read this update


----------



## ElectricChampagne (20 July 2018)

I'm delighted to read this, fantastic news. I hope he continues to recover and is back on board doing what he loves best sooner rather than later. I've never met him, but hear he is a lovely lovely man so I am so happy to read he's back on the road to recovery.


----------



## WandaMare (20 July 2018)

That sounds a lot more positive, what great news. So happy for Jonty's family, what a relief for them.


----------



## Ambers Echo (20 July 2018)

This is just fabulous news. And a LOT less guarded than other updates. I think he is defying expectations. Hurray!!!!


----------



## dominobrown (20 July 2018)

Excellent news! So glad for him. Obviously he has to take his time but now looking like a recovery is possible. 
No more doom and gloom now on this thread please!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (20 July 2018)

Great news! From someone not into eventing it is still never nice when one of own (horsey people) gets injured! 

Oaksey House would do him the world of good when the time is right!


----------



## milliepops (20 July 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			This is just fabulous news. And a LOT less guarded than other updates. I think he is defying expectations. Hurray!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed    

So good to have an update that sounds really positive.  Onwards & upwards, Jonty, we're all behind you


----------



## EventingMum (20 July 2018)

Such wonderful news!


----------



## Sheep (20 July 2018)

Amazing, well done Jonty! So pleased to see such a positive update after the much more guarded statement recently. Great news.


----------



## ozpoz (20 July 2018)

Well, that is lovely to hear. I can hardly imagine the relief his family must be feeling.


----------



## Honey08 (20 July 2018)

It is good news, I was really pleased to read that earlier.  The support for Jonty has been huge, it seems like  it is even bigger than the incredible support that Ben Hobday had.  I hope he gets everything he needs to recover and build his strength.


----------



## waggit (20 July 2018)

Way to go Jonty! So happy on hearing the news. His family have been through the wringer and back. I am sending all positive vibes that way. Big clap on the back for all the medical staff involved.


----------



## little_critter (20 July 2018)

Fantastic news. 
It may still be a long road to recovery, the other week I googled Michael Schumacher recover (following his skiing accident). It seems to be taking quite a while.


----------



## Ambers Echo (20 July 2018)

little_critter said:



			Fantastic news. 
It may still be a long road to recovery, the other week I googled Michael Schumacher recover (following his skiing accident). It seems to be taking quite a while.
		
Click to expand...

Michael Schumacher was in a coma for months and there have never been reports from his family that suggest much meaningul recovery. Jonty is clearly doing a lot better than that already and thank Goodness for that.


----------



## caladria (20 July 2018)

little_critter said:



			Fantastic news. 
It may still be a long road to recovery, the other week I googled Michael Schumacher recover (following his skiing accident). It seems to be taking quite a while.
		
Click to expand...

According to all official reports, Schumacher has never regained consciousness and never interacted with his family. It took him five months to come out of a coma, possibly into a vegetative state (there's a technical difference there including presence of a sleep-wake cycle, but neither are awake or aware). We're 1.5 months from accident with Jonty and he's conscious and capable of interaction.

There are other significant differences between the two - Schumacher initially picked himself up and looked fine, delaying the start of treatment (there's a "golden hour" with head trauma and the prognosis is so much better if treatment is started within it) whereas Jonty received immediate treatment.

Schumacher underwent surgery to deal with multiple brain bleeds, and as far as we know Jonty hasn't needed surgery.

Jonty's family are also being incredibly open with updates as well, whereas Schumacher's family was incredibly guarded (which is understandable - Schumacher 
always fiercely guarded his family from the media, and some pretty horrific things were done by journalists in the first year - dressing as nuns to break into his hospital room, stealing his medical records etc). Most of what is out there about Michael now is tabloid rumours from gutter trash; there hasn't been an official update for years.

In short, even from the outside the two of them aren't that similar. The first six months are incredibly important in recovery, and it looks like Jonty's made the biggest step only 6-7 weeks in. Incredibly positive news, with plenty of time and room for big steps in recovery from here.


----------



## daffy44 (20 July 2018)

I'm delighted to hear some positive news!  I couldnt be happier for Jonty and his family.


----------



## little_critter (20 July 2018)

As I say, I googled Michael the other week while the reports on Jonty said he was still in a coma. Thankfully Jonty has now made a massive step forward in his recovery. But it may still be a little while before we see him out and about competing. I wish him all the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mule (20 July 2018)

Fantastic news. I'm so happy for him and his family.


----------



## Surbie (21 July 2018)

Such good news and I'm so pleased the update was so positive. Hope he keeps going from strength to strength.


----------



## Quigleyandme (21 July 2018)

I too was really happy to read about his recent improvement.  We have amazing facilities thanks to Injured Jockey Fund and Mark Davis to aid his rehabilitation once he can come home.


----------



## Honey08 (21 July 2018)

Someone termed it well on his Facebook page, it was something like Jonty's finally out of the start box after a hold on the course, but has a lot of big challenges and obstacles on the course ahead of him before he crosses the finish line.

I know two people that have been unconcious as long or longer than Jonty was.  They both have normal lives.  It wasn't always easy getting there, but they did.


----------



## Mule (21 July 2018)

Did anyone else notice that he woke up shortly after it was announced that Art was moving to another yard?


----------



## dominobrown (22 July 2018)

Who knows he could of woke up before and gave permission for art to move... the horse has gone to stay in work and stay fit... maybe Jonty has some plan to get going as soon as possible! Unlikely but nice if that's the case.


----------



## Ambers Echo (23 August 2018)

What an encouragiung update!

https://www.horsesportireland.ie/update-from-jonty-evans-his-family/

Such great news. I really thought this might never happen after the first few very dire weeks.


----------



## scats (23 August 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			What an encouragiung update!

https://www.horsesportireland.ie/update-from-jonty-evans-his-family/

Such great news. I really thought this might never happen after the first few very dire weeks.
		
Click to expand...

This is fantastic news!


----------



## albeg (23 August 2018)

Ambers Echo said:



			What an encouragiung update!

https://www.horsesportireland.ie/update-from-jonty-evans-his-family/

Such great news. I really thought this might never happen after the first few very dire weeks.
		
Click to expand...

Super news. Hope his recovery continues to go well and he gets to get back to Art soon.


----------



## Rowreach (23 August 2018)

Brilliant news, so happy to read the update


----------



## Tiddlypom (23 August 2018)

Oh wow, what great news!  So very, very pleased.


----------



## ihatework (23 August 2018)

Such fantastic news


----------



## Cortez (23 August 2018)

That's great, wishing him the best of luck in his recovery.


----------



## Sheep (23 August 2018)

Really positive update, and so encouraging to see a quote straight from the horse's mouth, excuse the pun.
The fact that they've said the long-term outlook is "encouraging" is a world away from some of the earlier updates - so delighted to read this. Well done to Jonty, his family and all the teams of specialists working around him.


----------



## Denbob (16 January 2019)

https://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/im-meant-jonty-evans-back-board-art-676401 

Back on board!!


----------



## Ambers Echo (16 January 2019)

Totally fabulous!!!


----------



## Moon River (16 January 2019)

Crying once again for Jonty, just amazing


----------



## MrsMozart (16 January 2019)

Very well done the lad.


----------



## splashgirl45 (16 January 2019)

so pleased he has come so far in his recovery


----------



## Sheep (16 January 2019)

Wow wow wow. Fabulous!


----------

